# Tolkein related tattoos



## Humbelle (Jun 19, 2022)

I was perusing pinterest for some humorous memes and I found some amazing tattoos and now I am pondering getting a LotR tattoo. 

Does anyone here have a tattoo inspired by Tolkein?









26 Rad LORD OF THE RINGS Tattoos | Book Riot


Below you'll find an array of colorful and intricate LORD OF THE RINGS tattoos, ranging from Hobbit-size all the way up to Mordoresque in proportions.




bookriot.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 19, 2022)

Does this count?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 19, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Does this count?
> View attachment 14029


Is that yours?


----------



## Humbelle (Jun 19, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Does this count?
> View attachment 14029


That is hilarious!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 20, 2022)

I have helped very many Tolkien fans to translate words into Elvish for a tattoo, and yet I do not think in the ways of inspiration, I would be of much aid.

I recommend looking online for inspiration, and then choosing something that inspires you, and you really love.


----------



## Humbelle (Jun 20, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I have helped very many Tolkien fans to translate words into Elvish for a tattoo, and yet I do not think in the ways of inspiration, I would be of much aid.
> 
> I recommend looking online for inspiration, and then choosing something that inspires you, and you really love.


I am more curious to see what others have really. I have kind of limited canvas space (I currently have 16 tattoos and getting 2 more this year). So I'm not really sure where i would put a LotR tattoo. If I got one, it would be small and feminine; maybe the Evenstar.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 20, 2022)

Humbelle said:


> I am more curious to see what others have really. I have kind of limited canvas space (I currently have 16 tattoos and getting 2 more this year). So I'm not really sure where i would put a LotR tattoo. If I got one, it would be small and feminine; maybe the Evenstar.


I'm sure it will look lovely. If you are looking for one after the movies, Evenstar would be a fantastic choice. Of course, the books do not have nearly as much attention on the Evenstar, but it would still be a nice tattoo.


----------



## Humbelle (Jun 20, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I'm sure it will look lovely. If you are looking for one after the movies, Evenstar would be a fantastic choice. Of course, the books do not have nearly as much attention on the Evenstar, but it would still be a nice tattoo.


Yeah. Maybe sting...


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 20, 2022)

Humbelle said:


> I was perusing pinterest for some humorous memes and I found some amazing tattoos and now I am pondering getting a LotR tattoo.
> 
> Does anyone here have a tattoo inspired by Tolkein?
> 
> ...


Some wonderful work here. But it's disappointing that so many are movie-related, when there is so much fantastic original artwork out there.
The lonely mountain tats are cool.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 20, 2022)

Humbelle said:


> Yeah. Maybe sting...


Mayhaps such would be of fitting relevance. You may also consider the Ring of Adamant; Nenya, that of Galadriel.

Since you spoke of wanting something feminine and small, it may fit your idea, and it certainly is relevant to both book and movie. Nevertheless however, you may not want to be a Ringbearer.....


----------



## Elassar (Jun 24, 2022)

I don't have one currently but I probably will get a minas tirith tattoo when I am older


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 24, 2022)

I found this one online and thought it was pretty cool


----------



## Halasían (Jun 24, 2022)

Humbelle said:


> I am more curious to see what others have really. I have kind of limited canvas space (I currently have 16 tattoos and getting 2 more this year). So I'm not really sure where i would put a LotR tattoo. If I got one, it would be small and feminine; maybe the Evenstar.



The Illustrated Person?


----------



## ShardsofNarsil32 (Jul 16, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I have helped very many Tolkien fans to translate words into Elvish for a tattoo, and yet I do not think in the ways of inspiration, I would be of much aid.
> 
> I recommend looking online for inspiration, and then choosing something that inspires you, and you really love.


Hello! I am pretty well set on getting this Narsil tattoo on my shoulder, however I want to make sure that the script around the image is in Sindarin or Quenya as opposed to the language of Mordor - any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 17, 2022)

Greetings! Welcome to TTF! Glad to have you. 
It looks like an excellent tattoo. I will look into the text structure and script transcribing to ensure that it is Quenya or Sindarin.
I will post to follow-up after research!


----------



## ShardsofNarsil32 (Jul 17, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Greetings! Welcome to TTF! Glad to have you.
> It looks like an excellent tattoo. I will look into the text structure and script transcribing to ensure that it is Quenya or Sindarin.
> I will post to follow-up after research!


Oh thanks so much!! I've almost finished reading Tolkien and the Great War, which mostly describes his fellowship with the TCBS and linguistic roots - I know I'll need to get the text right for it to be authentic


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 17, 2022)

I recommend posting your question separately in the Languages forum, as some of our experts keep their notifications on for that specifically:









The Languages of Middle-earth


Discussions and activities about the various languages spoken by the Peoples of Middle-earth




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 17, 2022)

ShardsofNarsil32 said:


> Hello! I am pretty well set on getting this Narsil tattoo on my shoulder, however I want to make sure that the script around the image is in Sindarin or Quenya as opposed to the language of Mordor - any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


From what I see, it seems to be the same text as from the book, which is not necessarily defined as Quenya or Sindarin. Overall, if you want the text that is on the Ring, this is certainly what you are looking for. If not, I can try to help you figure out what you want it to say, and translate or transcribe it into Elvish for you.


----------



## ShardsofNarsil32 (Jul 17, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I recommend posting your question separately in the Languages forum, as some of our experts keep their notifications on for that specifically:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate the heads up!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 18, 2022)

ShardsofNarsil32 said:


> I appreciate the heads up!


It is amazing how there is a forum for every topic, is it not? I just answered your post there.


----------



## Copia (Jul 21, 2022)

View attachment 14571

Here is my LOTR tattoo


----------

